# HELP!!! How to lure a Tegu out of the wall!



## HorseCaak (May 6, 2010)

So my tegu is in the wall. This is the 2nd time she's done this so shame on me. She climbed in yesterday through an open hole (that is for a phone jack but with no plate on it), I went downstairs to get some good tegu food and when I came back up, she was out and basking acting like she was there the whole time!

Today she is back in (she busted my blockade away!) and she has climbed up half the wall (I can hear her but now it sounds like she is sleeping in there).

IS SHE SAFE IN THERE!? That is my main concern. I don't want her to get anywhere that she will be stuck or long gone. I have a heat light pointed at the hole with some good smelling food.

So answer my question please, IS SHE SAFE IN THERE and is the only way to go is back out that hole she went in through? THANKS

-BLAIR :bang


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 6, 2010)

I would try to lure her out with gizzards, egg and ground turkey mix with some cod oil cause that stuff stinks lol


----------



## HorseCaak (May 6, 2010)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> I would try to lure her out with gizzards, egg and ground turkey mix with some cod oil cause that stuff stinks lol



Ya, I've god a cod liver oil mixed with meats but is she safe? What if she sleeps in there all night? Will she come back out through the same hole she went in OR is there other places she could go and get stuck? I know there are studs, but are they 100% with the sheetrock on each side?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 6, 2010)

I think she will be ok sleeping in the wall, but I think you will find her basking tomorrow under the light.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 6, 2010)

Ok thanks guys. She's out and safe. I went outside, cleaned the gutters, cam back in, and she was basking.


----------



## Mkulu (May 6, 2010)

She has a 2 by 4 on each side that are 16 inches apart and is laying on a 2 by 4 that runs along the bottom of your wall in between 2 pieces of sheetrock. no way to get hurt. she will climb out tomorow.


----------



## eddyjack (May 6, 2010)

Yea! What he said!


----------

